# College Basketball's November Game Thread



## Diable

Season is tipping off on Friday, Nov 8th
The big match ups will not show up until Tuesday Nov. 12
Then there will be a huge double header
Mich State (2) @ Kentucky (1) 7:30 ESPN
Kansas(5) @ Duke (4) 9:30 ESPN


----------



## Nimreitz

*Re: College Basketballs November GameThread*

Oh that is just awesome. Good job ESPN.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: College Basketballs November GameThread*

I can't wait! Julius Randle is the real deal but I think James Young could be even better.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Diable said:


> Mich State (2) @ Kentucky (1) 7:30 ESPN
> Kansas(5) @ Duke (4) 9:30 ESPN


Great TV event, better live with both games at the United Center. Wanted to get tickets badly but the Tuesday makes it impossible to travel without taking half the week off.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: College Basketballs November GameThread*



BlueBaron said:


> I can't wait! Julius Randle is the real deal but I think James Young could be even better.


Yeah, Young is a beast. He got screwed out of Mr. Basketball in Michigan because he A) never really considered an in-state school and B) played in a weak basketball area. Has he really been the best player on your squad so far? He's good, but that's a bit surprising to me.


----------



## BlueBaron

*Re: College Basketballs November GameThread*



bball2223 said:


> Yeah, Young is a beast. He got screwed out of Mr. Basketball in Michigan because he A) never really considered an in-state school and B) played in a weak basketball area. Has he really been the best player on your squad so far? He's good, but that's a bit surprising to me.


He might be just a step behind Randle. I'm really stoked about this team.


----------



## BlueBaron




----------



## 29380

Is PG Harrison going to play?


----------



## BlueBaron

Ender said:


> Is PG Harrison going to play?


I think he should be good to go. He had a contusion on his knee and he sat out the last 2 exhibition games. He should be ready for tomorrow night's game versus UNC-Asheville.


----------



## shupioneers1

Going to my first game Saturday. Not anything exciting, the Connecticut 6 classic between Sacred Heart & Fairfield, Quinnipiac & Hartford and Central Connecticut % Yale.


----------



## BlueBaron

shupioneers1 said:


> Going to my first game Saturday. Not anything exciting, the Connecticut 6 classic between Sacred Heart & Fairfield, Quinnipiac & Hartford and Central Connecticut % Yale.


Sounds like a good time. Have fun!


----------



## bball2223

*Re: College Basketballs November GameThread*



BlueBaron said:


> He might be just a step behind Randle. I'm really stoked about this team.


As you should be, it speaks volumes of the job Calipari is doing when people are complaining about a team with 7-8 POTENTIAL first round picks being in the top 5. Cal's been lights out with actual talent, and hes got a lot of that this year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Let this cupcake eating contest begin already. I want to see these freshmen everyones been walking around with a hard on for, for the past 6 months...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont know where else to put this and its college basketball related so whatever.

I was watching a game on Youtube of Florida vs Kentucky from 1997. The announcers were absolutely amazed that Jason Williams had two tattoos and the other Williams on the Gator Squad had one, and they said "3 tattoos between the two of them!" 

Just thought that was funny considering the current times.


----------



## bball2223

Schedule of games tonight:

(18) UConn vs. Maryland ESPN2 630
Georgetown vs. (19) Oregon ESPN 8
Davidson vs (4) Duke ESPNU 7
UNC-Asheville vs (1)Kentucky ESPN3 7
McNeese State vs. (2) Michigan State 7
UL-Monroe vs. (5) Kansas ESPN3 8
Cal Poly vs. (6) Arizona 10
UMass-Lowell vs. (7) Michigan 7
Cornell vs. (8) Syracuse 7
Mississippi Valley State vs. (8) Oklahoma State 8
Illinois State vs. (14) VCU 7
Oakland vs (12) UNC ESPN3 9
St. John's vs. (20) Wisconsin BTN 7
Miami (Oh) vs. (21) Notre Dame ESPN3 7
James Madison vs. (24) ESPN3 Virginia 7
Colorad vs. (25) Baylor 10


----------



## bball2223

I think UConn is gonna be good this year. Boatright/Napier are a great guard combo.


----------



## LeGoat06

Watchin UConn now Waiting for the Kentucky game to come on. Obviously they're gonna blow UNC-Asheville out but I wanna see that freshmen core play together badly


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky off to a slow start. Young looks great though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Freakin watchESPN is bumming me out. I want to watch Kentucky, but its blacked out, then I want to watch Duke, but it fails to authenticate my account, then I say okay lets just watch Missouri because I watch SEC, but its blacked out too. Watching freaking Syracuse and Cornell.

Cornell is drilling threes against the zone.


----------



## LeGoat06

Jabari Parker is a stud. Duke up 18


----------



## 29380

Jabari Parker & Rodney Hood look good.


----------



## 29380

Parker can not miss right now.


----------



## LeGoat06

Yes they look amazing. This is a completely new look from Duke. I use to consider them the Spurs of the NCAA. Very good but boring. This is exciting


----------



## LeGoat06

Kansas not televised  I wanna see Wiggins


----------



## LeGoat06

Syracuse on upset alert and Kentucky not looking great so far


----------



## 29380

LeGoat06 said:


> Kansas not televised  I wanna see Wiggins


espn3.com


----------



## LeGoat06

Ender, next Tuesday Kansas vs Duke I'm gonna crème myself watching Wiggins vs Parker


----------



## Diable

I am not disappointed in Parker so far...We are really getting shots up too


----------



## LeGoat06

How could you be ? He hasn't missed a ****ing shot lol


----------



## Nimreitz

LeGoat06 said:


> Yes they look amazing. This is a completely new look from Duke. I use to consider them the Spurs of the NCAA. Very good but boring. This is exciting


Really? Duke has bombed 3s and played pretty fast ever since I can remember.


----------



## LeGoat06

Nimreitz said:


> Really? Duke has bombed 3s and played pretty fast ever since I can remember.


Too many goofy white guys I guess


----------



## 29380

Anyone watching the Kentucky game how has Randle look?


----------



## LeGoat06

Randle 1-4 from the field but been to the line 8 times making 6 So all together he's got 8 points and 8 rebounds


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Thank GAWD it let me watch Kansas!


----------



## Diable

Boy I was afraid we might be a bit overrated coming into the year. It looks like I was wrong to worry


----------



## Bubbles

Duke has another Plumlee?


----------



## LeGoat06

Duke is scary good. Them and MSU impressed me more than Kansas and Kentucky but of course it's only one game and we'll see Duke Kansas in less than a week


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebrasketball up 21-13 early on Florida Gulf Coast in the first game in the new Pinnacle Bank Arena. This Nebraska squad doesn't look like the inept pile of crap that us Nebraskans have become so used too. I'm pumped!


----------



## Kreutz35

kreutz35 said:


> Nebrasketball up 21-13 early on Florida Gulf Coast in the first game in the new Pinnacle Bank Arena. This Nebraska squad doesn't look like the inept pile of crap that us Nebraskans have become so used too. I'm pumped!


39-27 at half. Don't look now, but Nebrasketball just might be for real!


----------



## LeGoat06

U a Braska fan Kreutz ??


----------



## Kreutz35

LeGoat06 said:


> U a Braska fan Kreutz ??


Born and raised here! I've always been a huge Husker football fan, but more of a closet basketball fan because, let's face it, they've been horrible as long as I've been alive. But I'm very excited for the future! Tim Miles is bringing in some of the best recruits Nebrasketball's ever seen, we've now got one of the best college basketball arenas in the nation, and we're playing with an energy I've never seen from this team. I'm pumped!


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebraska up 55-32 now with 14:30 left!


----------



## Kreutz35

Huskers shooting 62% from the floor, 66 % on threes and 73% at the line.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

kreutz35 said:


> Born and raised here! I've always been a huge Husker football fan, but more of a closet basketball fan because, let's face it, they've been horrible as long as I've been alive. But I'm very excited for the future! Tim Miles is bringing in some of the best recruits Nebrasketball's ever seen, we've now got one of the best college basketball arenas in the nation, and we're playing with an energy I've never seen from this team. I'm pumped!


Yeah its been a minute since Tyronn Lue graced Husker nation with his presence.


----------



## Kreutz35

The 'skers have pushed the lead to 30! 70-40 with 7:38 left against a team that made the Sweet 16 a year ago returning 4 starters!


----------



## LeGoat06

kreutz35 said:


> Huskers shooting 62% from the floor, 66 % on threes and 73% at the line.


That's insane


----------



## Kreutz35

And that's all she wrote! Nebraska gets the win over FGCU 79-55 to open the new Pinnacle Bank Arena.


----------



## Gronehestu

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah its been a minute since Tyronn Lue graced Husker nation with his presence.


Holy crap a Tyronn Lue mention. Awesome!

Fun first day, I'm watching Colorado/Baylor and if Spencer Dinwiddie was hitting some shots it'd be an awesome game. Buffs hanging tough though. Josh Scott is gonna be a monster at some point soon.

Brasky did look really good. In Shields they have a guy who's capable of exploding on people, he did it a couple times last year. If Gallegos and that redshirt juco guard they got from last year are solid, the backcourt will be good. Miles sure has hyped up Tai Webster, I know almost nothing about him so we'll see. The thing is that Pritchard seems like their only big guy. And in the B1G, only having one big guy is not a good thing. I'm scared for Bucky with nothing but Frank Kaminsky's gangly ass

Speaking of though, Bucky opened strong today. You saw how Wisconsin can look when the shots fall. When the shots don't fall, we look like absolute garbage. Hope the 3pt shooters stay consistent this year. How about Duje freaking Dukan? Guy was raining 3's and St John's is all 'dafuq, who is this guy?' Love it! Bo brings these kids in, vacuum-seals them for a couple years, and then BAM they're productive cogs in the system. Good for him, hope he's got a few more games like that in him. Loved seeing Gasser back out there and producing. Loved how well we shot our FT's after last year's ridiculous decline in FT%, loved the balanced scoring. Loved watching St Johns, a team that is far more athletic, far more talented, far more explosive...lose to a team of gym rats. Love being a Badger fan. Love that hoops is back once more!


----------



## Nimreitz

I was pretty excited for Dukan when he was in HS and then it seemed like he was going to go the way of Andersen/Gavinski. Glad that he's going to be a contributor, he's certainly got a good pedigree. It's going to be a really good Wisconsin offense this year, but defense could be lacking despite the slow tempo making unsophisticated analysts hyping how good the D is. Everyone on the team can bomb from deep and there are no black holes like shitty ass Ryan Evans. Gasser's return is going to make a big impact, I forgot how much of a gamer he is and now we have him for 2 more years which is nice. So glad Vander Blue decommitted so we could sign this kid.


----------



## Kreutz35

Gronehestu said:


> Holy crap a Tyronn Lue mention. Awesome!
> 
> Fun first day, I'm watching Colorado/Baylor and if Spencer Dinwiddie was hitting some shots it'd be an awesome game. Buffs hanging tough though. Josh Scott is gonna be a monster at some point soon.
> 
> Brasky did look really good. In Shields they have a guy who's capable of exploding on people, he did it a couple times last year. If Gallegos and that redshirt juco guard they got from last year are solid, the backcourt will be good. Miles sure has hyped up Tai Webster, I know almost nothing about him so we'll see. The thing is that Pritchard seems like their only big guy. And in the B1G, only having one big guy is not a good thing. I'm scared for Bucky with nothing but Frank Kaminsky's gangly ass
> 
> Speaking of though, Bucky opened strong today. You saw how Wisconsin can look when the shots fall. When the shots don't fall, we look like absolute garbage. Hope the 3pt shooters stay consistent this year. How about Duje freaking Dukan? Guy was raining 3's and St John's is all 'dafuq, who is this guy?' Love it! Bo brings these kids in, vacuum-seals them for a couple years, and then BAM they're productive cogs in the system. Good for him, hope he's got a few more games like that in him. Loved seeing Gasser back out there and producing. Loved how well we shot our FT's after last year's ridiculous decline in FT%, loved the balanced scoring. Loved watching St Johns, a team that is far more athletic, far more talented, far more explosive...lose to a team of gym rats. Love being a Badger fan. Love that hoops is back once more!



Tai Webster looked really good today. He's extremely quick, but patient enough to wait for the screen to be set and to strike when he needs to. Obviously it's only one game, but I'm very excited for what this Huskers team is bringing to the table.

I'm actually really excited to watch Wiscy play this year as well. I watched Sam Dekker win the State Title last year and that dude's a straight up baller. As long as you guys are hitting your threes you'll be a threat to anyone. If you go cold though, you could run into trouble.


----------



## 29380




----------



## kansasalumn

LeGoat06 said:


> Kansas not televised  I wanna see Wiggins


firstrowsports.eu if you want to watch games can not watch


----------



## kansasalumn

Jayhawks looks like sh!t, I do not like the new foul rules, it is horrible for KU's pressure defense.


----------



## Nimreitz

Wiggins will be exposed a bit this year. Think Selden will lead the team in scoring.


----------



## Diable

I think the rules are great if you have guys who can drive and finish. If you depend upon grabbing guys, then you're screwed. It should encourage people to push pace too, because if you have good offensive players you should be giving them as many opportunities as possible.

These aren't new rules any way. They're just the rules they've been neglecting to enforce in recent history


----------



## kansasalumn

Nimreitz said:


> Wiggins will be exposed a bit this year. Think Selden will lead the team in scoring.


 have you seen the team play? Selden is not quite there. Ellis will be the leader


----------



## Nimreitz

No I didn't watch them the other night. I know for a fact that Wiggins has too much Harrison Barnes in him though (not a good thing).


----------



## kansasalumn

Nimreitz said:


> No I didn't watch them the other night. I know for a fact that Wiggins has too much Harrison Barnes in him though (not a good thing).


where is your back up for that fact? He is a talent, and he has the Bmac syndrome the first two exhibitions and first game show up beginning and the end of the games and no where in the middle. But I think he will be a good player for Kansas. Also I think Embiid as of now is no where near to be leaving after this year. He was "lost" vs Monroe in the 2nd half of the game.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Didn't notice much of a difference in the first games for VCU and Saint Louis (two teams who are very physical on D). Of course, that was against 2 very overmatched opponents.


----------



## Nimreitz

kansasalumn said:


> where is your back up for that fact? He is a talent, and he has the Bmac syndrome the first two exhibitions and first game show up beginning and the end of the games and no where in the middle. But I think he will be a good player for Kansas. Also I think Embiid as of now is no where near to be leaving after this year. He was "lost" vs Monroe in the 2nd half of the game.


I've just noticed him drifting through all star and HS games and not attacking as much as one would expect from such an elite wing player.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I think Wiggins is a very good player and will be huge for Kansas this year, but I still don't see the league-altering talent at the NBA level. The Lebron James and Kevin Durant comparisons are all just just social media induced echo chamber hype. He is not the best pro prospect in 10 years. He's not even a better prospect than Anthony Davis. That doesn't mean he is not a very good or even great prospect, just that right now he looks like more of a once every 2.5 years guys, not once every 10.


----------



## Luke

Nobody expected Anthony Davis to play this well this early though.

I know nothing about wiggins and I barely follow college ball. Anyone should feel free to fill me in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mrs. Thang

In college or the NBA? I would agree Davis was a bit of a surprise in college because he grew so much in his late teens and wasn't on the radar for that long. In the NBA? I completely expected him to be this good this early (so did others). If anything I thought his rookie year was a bit disappointing as I thought he could have been a 17-18 ppg scorer right out of the gate (I think health probably limited him a bit).


----------



## kansasalumn

is anyone going to stay late tongiht to watch some of the games, I am driving to Wichita from KC to goto the Midnight game for the Shockers and then drive back at 230/3 am to be back in work at 8:30am I am not sure if I will be able to stay up for the KU Puke game


----------



## Geaux Tigers

kansasalumn said:


> is anyone going to stay late tongiht to watch some of the games, I am driving to Wichita from KC to goto the Midnight game for the Shockers and then drive back at 230/3 am to be back in work at 8:30am I am not sure if I will be able to stay up for the KU Puke game


Don't put your fanhood in question like that. You will be up...I know you will.


----------



## David HD

The late games are actually very good this year. Even the Hawaii game is somewhat intriguing. 

What I normally do is DVR the night games, wake up in the morning, and then just speed through halftimes and commercials. I generally catch up to live action by the time the last slate of games starts. 

Unfortunately, I actually do have to go to work tomorrow. But, watching in generally isn't a problem. I just much prefer my couch to my office.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

My friend will be playing for the Spartans today. GO MSU!!!


----------



## Gronehestu

Wichita State looked solid. The final 10 minutes of that game with Western Kentucky they pretty much just snuffed out WKU's offense. Coleby looked really good. He's not a Carl Hall, he's a leaper and he's leaner, instead of stocky and powerful. He plays above the rim. Paired with Cleanthony Early, that's far too much frontcourt athleticism for most opponents to handle. Tekele Cotton has become a really good, well-rounded player. He's a nasty defender and physical at both ends. If Van Vleet can handle the point with a decent assist/to ratio, this team is going to be very hard to stop. 

Now watching Akron/St Marys...another quality non-conference matchup of strong programs at 2:30 AM, hell yes this is a good start to the week

Temple has potential if Dalton Pepper decides to play like this every game, and if Quentin DeCosy shoots closer to 50%, not 25%...but Dunphy needs to get those guys playing better D than they've shown in the first two games. And Cummings has 10 turnovers already. Can't afford that.

Wow, Stanford really doesn't seem too intent on getting over the hump huh? Credit to BYU -Stanford isn't the only team they're going to hang a hundred on this year. But Dawkins can't feel very good after that tonight. 

Speaking of a team shooting it like crazy, Gonzaga dismantled Colorado St. The Rams aren't what they were last year but that's still impressive. Octeus is going to be a good player alongside the more physical Bejarano, and Cohn is making outside shots. I think they'll still win 20

Shabazz Napier is freaking awesome but if Daniels reverts to his wild inconsistency, that frontcourt will doom UConn's shot at a deep run. 

Rhode Island getting dumptrucked by SMU. Huh. I didn't see any of it but that margin was a surprise. I don't think the Rams are that bad...is SMU better than I thought?

Richmond with a solid win over Belmont. Terry Allen getting 13.5 and 8 through this tiny sample size but that's encouraging. 3 turnovers both games though. But they need Derrick Williams to get it going. 

I'm so glad Rutgers basketball is joining the Big 10, said no Big 10 fan ever.


----------



## bball2223

mvP to the Wee said:


> My friend will be playing for the Spartans today. GO MSU!!!


Who is your friend? 


Geaux Tigers, what do you expect of LSU this year? O'Bryant a threat to contend for SEC POY alongside the UK kids?


----------



## BlueBaron

Tonight is gonna be great! Biggest night of College Basketball all year!


----------



## Gronehestu

I don't see UMass a ton, but every time I see them their problem is consistency. They have spurts of great, great basketball. And then they have spurts where they turn it over in the halfcourt, try to push and get sloppy, take a couple wild shots, then fail to get back on defense, wave at their guy as he drives inside, don't get their hands up on shooters...and all of a sudden they've given up a 8-0, 10-2, 12-3 run

If they could just eliminate those bad stretches, they could be pretty freakin good. LSU's guards have been able to do what they want in the 2nd half. Should be a good finish cause both teams are getting shots and forcing action and keeping it close


----------



## Nimreitz

I've got to be out my door at 5:05am tomorrow, so I'm not sure I can watch tonight. I'll definitely watch the 1 vs 2 game, but might just shut down around halftime of the Wisconsin-Florida game.


----------



## kansasalumn

super tired after that wichita game and drive back home, slept 2 hours before work.


----------



## Gronehestu

kansasalumn said:


> super tired after that wichita game and drive back home, slept 2 hours before work.


Did you see those white-haired old ladies man? ESPN had the cameras on a couple grannies who gave zero shits what time it was. They don't screw around with their hoops in Kansas huh? 










I want to see this Cincy/NC State game. Gottfried and Dave Rice are basically the same guy and I wonder if *this* version of a heavy-on talent, light on fundamentals Wolfpack can be better than last. I like watching Cincy cause they always defend and Mack sends waves of athletic dudes at his opponent to get after it. Jackson is one of my favorite players in the country who won't average more than a half dozen points. Also want to see that freshman Lawrence. He and Shaq Thomas are both lanky as all hell but you hear people rave about the athleticism and skill level. Bearcats need them to become offensive threats so Kilpatrick doesn't have to do everything himself.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Those old ladies were drinking a Rockstar energy drink!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

bball2223 said:


> Who is your friend?
> 
> 
> Geaux Tigers, what do you expect of LSU this year? O'Bryant a threat to contend for SEC POY alongside the UK kids?


Jarell Martin was injured 33 seconds into the game vs UMASS. We lost by 2, and Im confident that was the difference in the game. We have a good mix of young talent with veteran players and I think after a few hiccups we will gel together well and do some things in the SEC. Johnny Jones is a fantastic coach and his recruiting has been the best since John Brady was here. JOBIII should contend for POY, but sometimes you cant overcome all the freshman hype. Its funny, but playing amazing for a freshman doesn't mean you are the POY. With that said, Julius Randle could be the real deal.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

These new rule enforcements will not be good for SEC teams.


----------



## Diable

Kentucky is not getting back on defense


----------



## Gronehestu

Diable said:


> Kentucky is not getting back on defense


Shocking right? I'm sure they'll have a 2nd half charge but so far Sparty has put them over their lap and applied a spanking. Calipari's teams are so bad at playing smart. 

I'm enjoying VCU/UVa quite a bit too. Treveon Graham vs Joe Harris is a great big-wing matchup.

Indiana should have lost. Crean is such a tool lmao


Bucky faces a pretty serious challenge tonight. Florida has a lot of big, physical guys. Need to come out and shoot confidently, not let their guards hurt us. We're probably not going to win in the paint; that means we have to win the perimeter. Let's go Bucky!


----------



## mvP to the Wee

bball2223 said:


> Who is your friend?


Gavin


----------



## Mrs. Thang

The unbearable torture show that is Wisconsin basketball is going to be cranked up to 11 this year as they cut, post, and repost their way through 35 seconds of offense with the aim of picking up one cheap hand foul or another and going to the free throw line. With these rules Bo Ryan has finally figured out a way to never have to shoot again!


----------



## Gronehestu

Mrs. Thang said:


> The unbearable torture show that is Wisconsin basketball is going to be cranked up to 11 this year as they cut, post, and repost their way through 35 seconds of offense with the aim of picking up one cheap hand foul or another and going to the free throw line. With these rules Bo Ryan has finally figured out a way to never have to shoot again!


I love it 

We _barely_ deserve to win that game. Playing shorthanded Fla almost got us, we were fortunate that after Frazier's initial barrage, they missed a lot of WIDE OPEN perimeter shots. As has been said on here already about this particular Badger squad, it's not going to be the toughest halfcourt defensive squad Bo has ever fielded, so we have got to make some shots every game. Except for a little stretch before and after halftime, we didn't make shots.

Trae Jackson stresses me out cause he makes those clutch shots but prior to making his clutch late buckets, he holds the ball and dribbles too much and turns it over making poor decisions while holding the ball and dribbling too much...but at least he's clutch. Gasser fouling out hurt at the end, we can't lose him to fouls. 

Hayes looked very good on a couple of plays. He's got ability, and there are minutes available. If he's going to be assertive near the basket we could dearly use that kind of productivity. 

This was not an impressive win because Florida wasn't at full strength and they simply didn't have their A game, but it's a win over a top 10 team. And combined with a solid neutral victory over a St John's team that should be on the bubble if not more this year, I think anyone would have to give Bucky credit for opening with two of the stronger 'resume' wins in the nation so far. 

On Wisconsin!


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

kreutz35 said:


> Huskers shooting 62% from the floor, 66 % on threes and 73% at the line.


Must admit that my first association with Nebraska basketball is Danny Nee.


----------



## kansasalumn

Geaux Tigers said:


> These new rule enforcements will not be good for SEC teams.


it sucks for all man to man defenses like Kansas for an example


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

Geaux Tigers said:


> These new rule enforcements will not be good for SEC teams.


It will be good for Princeton Offense teams and other 'cutting' offenses.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

SpiderInTheMixingBowl said:


> It will be good for Princeton Offense teams and other 'cutting' offenses.


Princeton offenses make for beautiful basketball.


----------



## Gronehestu

Watching Temple @ Towson, Temple needs to stop turning it over and get it inside to Lee. He's underrated and not technically outstanding, but he's got enough around the hoop to be really effective and Benimon hasn't been checking him every time on defense. If they can get Foster or one of Towson's other bigs guarding Lee, Lee should get a touch. Benimon has become a real good player though he's athletic and had a nice steal already on an attempted look to Lee. Even as I type this Lee slips his man and cuts for a nice layup, he's come a long ways as a scorer already in his career. Dude is a quality player.

Dalton Pepper is annoying. He could be really good. But he does dumb shit. He hustles back on D and blocks a layup from behind...then grabs a rebound and starts upcourt but instead of running a clean break he veers to the sideline and chucks an un-catchable no-look pass out of bounds in the direction of Cummings. Guy is a 5th year senior. Come on, man.

Towson has really re-tooled on the fly nicely, Benimon and Four McGlynn and the other transfers. I don't know what to quite make of Skerry yet, he has a little Bruce Pearl in him, but obviously he's changed a bad program into a rising one and deserves some kudos. Close game so far it should continue to be a good one.

Gonna flip between this and Indiana St @ Belmont coming up in about 5 minutes. Good night of non-major matchups hell yeah, and Zona/SD State is gonna be a good one later tonight


----------



## 29380

Arizona(Aaron Gordon) vs San Diego State @10:00 PM on CBS Sports


----------



## 29380

Aaron Gordon dribbling too much and turns the ball over. :nonono:


----------



## 29380

Gordon's jumper has improved a great deal since his HSSr year.


----------



## 29380

Nice move off the dribble by Gordon.


----------



## 29380

Gordon and1 misses FT has 9 pts 1 reb 3 stls 

22-11 Arizona


----------



## 29380

Gordon hits his 2nd 3 of the game has 12 pts commits 2nd foul heading to the bench.


----------



## 29380

Ball don't lie


----------



## 29380

Gordon And1 lob missed the FT

64-58 Arizona


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Crazy how North Carolina isn't getting mentioned at all anywhere. This board usually has a few UNC jockers and they are no where to be found. Real quiet in Chapel Hill right now.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

SpiderInTheMixingBowl said:


> It will be good for Princeton Offense teams and other 'cutting' offenses.


The SLU/Richmond game may not have a possession that doesn't end with foul shots.


----------



## 29380

Duke(Jabari Parker) vs FAU on ESPN3 at 7:00 PM


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

EpicFailGuy said:


> The SLU/Richmond game may not have a possession that doesn't end with foul shots.


On that end, on our end we've been using the Matador defense complete with the red flag but without the swords and spears.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Rodney Hood looking really good out there. 100% shooting...from everywhere.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

UNC struggling to put away Holy Cross right now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This little PG for HC is working his ass off to drive and dish, but his players just stay still and wait for the ball. If you are in the corner and the guy drives from the wing you automatically move to vacate his spot to get an angle on a pass...thats basketball 101...maybe 102.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl

Geaux Tigers said:


> UNC struggling to put away Holy Cross right now.


Hope Hairston is still out next week. <mustering my best Mr. Burns' evil laugh>


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> The SLU/Richmond game may not have a possession that doesn't end with foul shots.


Can't wait for that game. 

BYU is gonna average like 97 points per game this year, dayum

Weird night with Sparty and the Heels both having to scrape past teams everyone expected them to wipe their rear ends with. Guess they forgot that in college hoops every single team out there thinks they can beat anybody, no matter how prestigious or talented. Happens every single year.

Game's I'll keep an eye on tomorrow: Ohio St @ (vastly overrated) Marquette, Northern Iowa @ George Mason, Minnesota @ Richmond (**** 'em up, Spiders!), Creighton @ St Joe's

and of course Bucky makes the frightening trip up to Green Bay lol


----------



## Nimreitz

Hey, we lost at GB a few years ago.


----------



## 29380

Stu Jackson is a FOX college basketball studio analyst.


----------



## Nimreitz

Good showing at home, Marquette.


----------



## Gronehestu

Nimreitz said:


> Hey, we lost at GB a few years ago.


Lol yeah man, check my post in your Wisconsin thread, I'm a little bit worried about tonight. That time when GB got us a few years ago, we went up there after a huge home win vs Duke, and now we're heading up after another big win, hopefully the guys go up and take care of business tonight. GB has a couple legit players, and they'll be pumped.

All I can say about Marquette is...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nimreitz

Gronehestu said:


> All I can say about Marquette is...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Not enough Os. They might be bad this year.


E: Really like Nigel Hayes and Bronson Koenig. Two types of players that I don't think I've seen at Wisconsin. Well, I guess Hayes is kind of in the Ryan Evans type, just not shitty.


----------



## Gronehestu

Nimreitz said:


> Not enough Os. They might be bad this year.
> 
> 
> E: Really like Nigel Hayes and Bronson Koenig. Two types of players that I don't think I've seen at Wisconsin. Well, I guess Hayes is kind of in the Ryan Evans type, just not shitty.


I can't see the game, just gametracking at work...so I'm not sure exactly how the game is looking, but we are getting beat right now by a Horizon League guard. By himself. Sykes has 24, rest of team, 17. Wow...Alec Brown has been on the bench with 3 fouls most of the game. He hasn't scored. Our TEAM is getting beat by one man. Come on Bucky, pick it up


----------



## Nimreitz

I switched to football in the second half, so can't really say much. Not that the Resch Center is particularly intimidating with 90% of their students from local area high schools and commuting to campus with no real connection to the university, but I'm still glad to just get out of there with a win. I've been saying it in my thread for about 5 years, but the level of high school basketball in Wisconsin has really risen a lot recently and UWGB is a school that has really taken advantage of that. The other school taking advantage, sadly, is Iowa State. Matt Thomas should be a Badger, but that's more for my UW thread I guess.


----------



## 29380

Indiana St 10 pt lead @ 21 Notre Dame 3 mins to go.


----------



## Nimreitz

Looks like another year without 10 NBA Draft picks on the roster, so UNC should be in the NIT.


----------



## 29380

Iowa State with a big win vs Michigan.


----------



## 29380

Kentucky(Julius Randle) vs Robert Morris on ESPN2 now


----------



## 29380

James Young is a quality defender.


----------



## bball2223

Geaux Tigers said:


> Crazy how North Carolina isn't getting mentioned at all anywhere. This board usually has a few UNC jockers and they are no where to be found. Real quiet in Chapel Hill right now.


I've been pretty vocal about how terrible we were going to be since we lost out on Wiggins.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I watched the struggle against Belmont today...and lose. Just chock full of overrated players and overrated coaching. Ive really tried to defend Roy Williams whenever possible, but his strength was never really coaching. He always was a great recruiter and motivator, but he must have not done his homework on these guys. Disappointed because I believe college basketball is better when UNC is an elite team. They still have talent though, maybe they put it together.


----------



## bball2223

Geaux Tigers said:


> I watched the struggle against Belmont today...and lose. Just chock full of overrated players and overrated coaching. Ive really tried to defend Roy Williams whenever possible, but his strength was never really coaching. He always was a great recruiter and motivator, but he must have not done his homework on these guys. Disappointed because I believe college basketball is better when UNC is an elite team. They still have talent though, maybe they put it together.


I've tried to defend Roy's coaching to an extent, but it's always been the rap on him. His recruiting classes have also been lackluster the past couple of years, I totally agree, but there's some pieces there. Recruiting has picked up again for '14/'15, but it takes him a year or two to get elite guys playing well together. I think by 2015 we should be real good again, but these next two years I'd be happy if we made the tournament. 2014 could be good if we got Paige/McAdoo back but i'll hold my breath on those two.


----------



## 29380

Joel Berry is going to be great for Carolina.


----------



## Gronehestu

I told y'all about Indiana St. Didn't I tell y'all about Indiana St? I toldja - all my buddies were hating after they lost to Belmont cause I talked 'em up a bunch...and then in one afternoon Belmont wins @ Chapel Hill and the Sycamores win @ Notre Dame 

In all seriousness that's a nice win for them, and their loss to a surging Belmont team doesn't look bad at all considering what else Belmont has done. 

LOOOOOOL it's been a good weekend - Bucky won, Marquette shit all over themselves, and dumb prick Roy Williams did too. If only Richmond could've taken out the rodents, I'd be 100% pleased. As such, still pretty awesome.

So Belmont has lost to Richmond. Belmont has beaten UNC. Belmont has beaten Indiana St. Indiana St has beaten Notre Dame. Minnesota beat Richmond. So Minnesota is actually good? No...it's just early in the season and shit's always crazy early in the season.

Iowa State - nicely done. Hoiberg isn't really working that hard comparatively, he's bringing in ready-to-produce transfer after transfer, and just letting them run all over and score. He's gotten some nice recruits too, Thomas and especially Niang. But if that sounds like I'm hating I'm not, cause look at how much noise he's made with ISU on the court. That program has serious momentum, especially with Ejim back already

Thought Stony Brook would give IU more of a challenge, they're a solid team. I don't know what to make of the Hoosiers. They could be very good, the talent is there. But the coaching is ****ing garbage and they've already been way up-and-down. Wait and see I guess. 

Cheers to Rob Jeter @ Milwaukee starting 4-1 after what became an abysmal season last year. 

N'Western losing at home to Illinois St is not real good. Thought they might have a chance to be a good team this year, but probably not.


----------



## 29380

*After personal tragedy, Andre Dawkins shares emotional journey*


----------



## Gronehestu

Evansville is off to a 3-0 start in the Valley. Nothing real impressive about who they've played

But sophomore guard D.J Balentine has scored 29, 29 and 29 points in those three game. Give that dude some hype, I don't care who those numbers are posted against that's incredible.


----------



## bball2223

Ender said:


> *After personal tragedy, Andre Dawkins shares emotional journey*


Great story. Good for Andre, I despise Duke as a UNC fan, but i'm rooting for him.


----------



## 29380

Duke(Jabari Parker) vs East Carolina on ESPNU now
Kentucky(Julius Randle) vs Texas-Arlington on ESPN3 7:30
Kansas vs Iona(Andrew Wiggins) on ESPN3 8:00
Arizona(Aaron Gordon) vs Rhode Island on ESPNU 11:00


----------



## Geaux Tigers

With all that freshman hype dont forget Marcus Smart. Killing Memphis by himself right now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimreitz

What the hell is going on in Madison? We might drop 100???


----------



## Gronehestu

Kaminsky! That gangly bastard is gunning for 40!






Ok he officially has 41, more than Alando Tucker or Devin Harris ever put up. What lol

Not able to watch but as much fun as Kaminsky's big night is, wtf are we doing on defense?


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> Kaminsky! That gangly bastard is gunning for 40!
> 
> Vince Lombardi What the Hell's Going on? - YouTube
> 
> Ok he officially has 41, more than Alando Tucker or Devin Harris ever put up. What lol
> 
> Not able to watch but as much fun as Kaminsky's big night is, wtf are we doing on defense?


The way SLU has started the season, that game looks scarier by the minute.


----------



## Nimreitz

I thought Kaminsky was the spitting image of Mike Wilkinson when he arrived on campus and my Badger thread history continues to make me look like a genius calling things years in advance. Mike never had a game like this (really, no one except Michael Finley has), but this is the kind of game he had. Frank is taller though; if he can ever be as competitive as Wilkinson, Wisconsin is going to be DANGEROUS AS **** this and especially next year.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Outside of the first half shooting barage, Kaminsky definitely benefited from being 7'0" on the floor at times when the second tallest defensive player was 6'2". It looked like a high school game out there.


----------



## Maravilla

Anybody notice the token Belmont fan distract McAdoo on a free throw attempt by belting out 'Wrecking Ball' in a dead quiet arena?

Well played, sir.


----------



## BlueBaron

chilltown said:


> Anybody notice the token Belmont fan distract McAdoo on a free throw attempt by belting out 'Wrecking Ball' in a dead quiet arena?
> 
> Well played, sir.
> 
> Belmont Fan Sings Miley Cyrus' "Wrecking Ball" To Distract UNC's James McAdoo To Miss Free Throw - YouTube


That is hilarious!


----------



## BlueBaron

Kentucky had 5 guys in double figures last night against TX-Arlington in a 105-76 win. James Young had 26 and Julius Randle continued his streak of double doubles with 22 and 10. He's had a dd in every game so far.


----------



## Gronehestu

Gronehestu said:


> Evansville is off to a 3-0 start in the Valley. Nothing real impressive about who they've played
> 
> But sophomore guard D.J Balentine has scored 29, 29 and 29 points in those three game. Give that dude some hype, I don't care who those numbers are posted against that's incredible.


And he went for 32 against Valpo last night. Dude is on fire!

Unrelated - I really hope Bucky tightens up defensively tonight. The 100 points were awesome, but you know this isn't a program that wins by scoring. We'll need our defense to be solid


----------



## mvP to the Wee

A minute ago Gavin and I were playing at our middle school gym, now he's playing at the United Center and the Barclays tonight man wtf


----------



## 29380

> @RockChalkBlog
> Andrew Wiggins: 14
> Towson: 16
> 
> Wiggins losing at halftime. One more half to turn it around.


Damn


----------



## Geaux Tigers

...Wiggins finished the game with only 16 points...


----------



## bball2223

Adreian Payne is a monster. 26 and 8 already vs. Virginia Tech with 12 minutes left.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Vermont takes the 3 point lead on Duke with 6 minute left.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Basketball God shining heavily on Vermont right now. All the rebounds, loose balls, going to Vermont. Duke has a lid on their rim, but Jabari Parker is the only one who can get it going for Duke right now.


----------



## Gronehestu

DJ Balentine scored 29 again the other night. He's shooting 59.4% from the field, 65.2% from 3, and 94.4% at the free throw line. He has 19 assists and only 10 turnovers. Dude is on some kind of a freaking tear to start this season.

I like a lot of things about the Badgers so far. Balanced scoring. Kaminsky looks ready to take a big step forward. Koenig and Hayes look ready to play serious minutes as freshmen. 

I am nervous about a couple things for us, too. The defense hasn't been good. We're not a powerful rebounding team. And like always, we're a streaky, jump-shooting team.

Everyone who has watched Wisconsin for any length of time knows the biggest key for UW under Bo: making shots. This team does the little things, it's always gutty and intense, always a tough matchup. I suppose that this season more than any other, making shots will be key. If we're going to play a few posessions faster and give up a few more buckets, we have to be able to count on our scoring. The team looks equipped to score more consistently than most Bo's had. It looks like this team might be able to make the key buckets we haven't made in the past. Here's hoping looks aren't deceiving. Tuesday is St Louis and that's going to be a battle. Let's go, Bucky!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn Parker is taking over this game!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Crazy awesome game here with Duke and Vermont.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Jabari Parker is going to hit the game winner I can feel it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Man Hood walked on that last drive.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Duke holds on by 1 against Vermont at Cameron.

I did not foresee that result.


----------



## 29380

Vermont shot 65%, Duke's defense is pathetic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ender said:


> Vermont shot 65%, Duke's defense is pathetic.


I dont know if you watched the game or just posted that stat, but Vermont was hitting everything they put up there for awhile.


----------



## 29380

Geaux Tigers said:


> I dont know if you watched the game or just posted that stat, but Vermont was hitting everything they put up there for awhile.


I watch the game Duke's guards can not stay in front of anyone Vermont got to the rim with ease and Duke has no one except for Jabari to protect the rim.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Michigan stinks. Glen Robinson and Mitch McGary were two of the most overrated players in the country heading into this season. McGary being a preseason All-American based on Trey Burke making him look good for 3 games in front of casual fans in the tournament is looking predictably ridiculous. He's not even All-Big10. I think Nik Stauskas is the best player on that team by a lot, and the best NBA prospect too.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

In the Jerry Tarkanian game of the day, Cleveland State is leading Kentucky by 10.


----------



## 29380

Outside of Randle and James Young you do not have to respect anyone on UK offensively and Young is having a bad night so far.


----------



## Gronehestu

I want a 40-0 t-shirt


----------



## 29380

Harrison Twins finally doing something productive this game.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

UK pulls away a bit late. 

There's a lot of talent on that team.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

UK pulled away in the last 5 minutes by buckling down on defense and then getting 5 or 6 mystery "new college" free throws.

I think Kentucky is good, but not because they are vastly more talented than everybody. I think their talent is overrated, but they are good because of good old fashioned size. There aren't many, if any, teams that can hang with Cauley-Stein, Randle, and Poythress on the glass.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This dude Varidel for Chaminade is going bonkers on Baylor


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Christphe Varidel 31 points at halftime


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Varidel misses the Maui Invitational scoring mark by 1 point set by Adam Morrison. Scored 42


----------



## bball2223

I'm not caving in on Kentucky yet, but the Harrison twins were very overrated by their recruiting hype (I am guilty of buying into it). Tyreke Evans started out slow at Memphis, and then really picked it up. If one of the Harrison twins gets their shit together, UK is still one of the top 3 best bets to compete for a title.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I get the same feeling about Gonzaga that I do when one of my favorite little known bands hit the big time. I used to watch the Black Keys and Kings of Leon in small pot smoked venues and now they sell out NBA arena's to thousands of teenage girls. The magic is gone. I liked Gonzaga when I would have to stay up late on Big Monday or Super Tuesday to get a glimpse of Blake Stepp or The Great Dan Dickau. Gonzaga sold out man.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Varidel misses the Maui Invitational scoring mark by 1 point set by Adam Morrison. Scored 42


What's even cooler is that this guy played for Florida Gulf Coast and their spectacular Dunk City team last year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> What's even cooler is that this guy played for Florida Gulf Coast and their spectacular Dunk City team last year.


Thats not cooler.


----------



## Bubbles

Badgers with a solid win over St. Louis.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Bubbles said:


> Badgers with a solid win over St. Louis.


Good team from Madison. 

I'm not happy with SLU's effort, but Wisconsin is good.


----------



## Nimreitz

Geaux Tigers said:


> Thats not cooler.


Dunk City bitch


----------



## Diable

Duke is really vulnerable to Hood or Parker getting in foul trouble. Hood got into foul trouble, with some help from a foul where he never touched the guy and that really limited them in this game.

Really needs to develop a whole lot for this team to really have a chance at making it all the way. They just do not have much experience, depth or size.


----------



## Gronehestu

Iowa vs Xavier has been a good game, in OT right now. Marble gone for 30+ he's gonna start getting some serious recognition this year whether Iowa wins this game or not, but to beat a top-25ish Xavier team on a big night like this would really help. Hawkeyes have all the pieces in place they need to start winning games like this to really arrive.

Hope they lose


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Iowa pulls it out over Xavier. Marble is a boss. 

Chris Mack can flat-out coach for the X-men.


----------



## bball2223

Duke/Arizona about to tip off.


Drexel wins in 3 OTs to beat Alabama.


----------



## bball2223

McConnel for Arizona is an Aaron Craft clone. 4-4 at the under 16 timeout.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> McConnel for Arizona is an Aaron Craft clone. 4-4 at the under 16 timeout.


Still wonder how Duquense got him in the first place.


----------



## bball2223

EpicFailGuy said:


> Still wonder how Duquense got him in the first place.


Me too, he is a player. 

Quinn Cook playing well for Duke. Parker off to a slow start thus far.


----------



## bball2223

Arizona by 2 at the under 8 timeout. Both freshman have been quiet so far.


----------



## bball2223

Parker heating up for Duke. He's clearly the most talented Blue Devil since Grant Hill.


----------



## 29380

According to Dick Vitale Carmelo does not have post game. :whofarted


----------



## bball2223

Duke leads 36-33 at the half. Been a really high quality basketball game so far.

Arizona is going to be a tough out for anybody. McConnel is a good point guard and they have five potential NBA guys (Gordon, Johnson, Tarcsezwski, Ashley and Hollis-Jefferson). 

Parker's struggled at times with Arizonas length and athleticism, but he played much better to close the half.


----------



## bball2223

Ender said:


> According to Dick Vitale Carmelo does not have post game. :whofarted


I caught that too. Think he meant to say Parker's more well-rounded, but he didn't want to be too out there with his bias, hint of senility perhaps as well.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Arizona has so much size and such a hard time getting the ball to its big people in quality spots.


----------



## 29380

I *HATE* watching Aaron Gordon try to dribble.


----------



## bball2223

Dukes defense has been great in this second half so far.


----------



## Diable

Parker isn't having a good game, but I am not really seeing a lot from Gordon in this game. Duke really does need to clean up a lot of stuff if they want to have a chance to play in April. Mostly they need to find someone else who wants to be a bigger contributor. They are short handed right now


----------



## bball2223

Gordon's been very quiet, but he's athletic, and he's impressed me passing the ball.


Hollis-Jefferson has been the best looking NBA prospect for Arizona tonight, Ashley looks good too.


----------



## 29380

bball2223 said:


> Hollis-Jefferson has been the best looking NBA prospect for Arizona tonight .


I am a big fan of his.


----------



## bball2223

Ender said:


> I am a big fan of his.


He's athletic, has length, can handle and defend. If he gets a jumper he's going to be a good one at the NBA level.


----------



## bball2223

Johnson has been great this second half. Arizona pulling away right now.


----------



## bball2223

Arizona is tearing the 2-3 apart. I get the move from Coach K, but the Blue Devils understandably look uncomfortable in the zone.


----------



## Diable

Duke just doesn't have enough firepower. If Parker and Hood can't carry them they do not have anything else


----------



## bball2223

Diable said:


> Duke just doesn't have enough firepower. If Parker and Hood can't carry them they do not have anything else


Totally agree. I think that especially hurts when teams with multiple NBA athletes that can check Parker.


----------



## bball2223

McConnel will draw comparisons to Craft, but I like his game a lot more.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> McConnel will draw comparisons to Craft, but I like his game a lot more.


McConnell has a lot more game than Craft. He's not a liability on offense.


----------



## bball2223

Arizona wins 72-66. First preseason NIT loss for Duke since 1996.


----------



## bball2223

Even though it's against The College of Charleston, I'm excited to see how Carson looks.


----------



## BlueBaron

@bball2223 UNC goes down again. Worried?


----------



## bball2223

BlueBaron said:


> @bball2223 UNC goes down again. Worried?


I never expected much to begin with, lol. I think were two years from competing again, if Paige stays all four years.


----------

